# Bowtech Grips by TorqueLess



## pacman (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm very interested in a set of these however I am in Iraq and have limited access to a phone. Is there any kind of pre-order process in place? If I need to just monitor the website, can you give me a ballpark date when these will be up? 

I would like a low wrist set in the Morning Forest 66 color for an '06 Allegiance. 

Thank you, 
Jeff.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Great grips made by a great guy:darkbeer:


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Limey said:


> Great grips made by a great guy:darkbeer:


So very true!


----------



## pacman (Jan 11, 2004)

Those of you wanting a look-see, go here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3272982#post3272982

Awesome. I'd buy another in a heartbeat. Thanks Dave!!


----------



## pacman (Jan 11, 2004)

Been shooting this grip for the last few days and its fantastic. Super consistent, my hand lines up the same every time. Get one!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Tried out the high wrist for a Bowtech '05 Ally. Love the grip and the price. Got it less than a week after I ordered it. These are quality grips.


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Do you make them for Hoyts new profit grip?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

I am looking for a grip for my 07 Bowtech Constitution. I really liked the Shrewd metal grip I had on the 06 Connie and I am trying to find one similar. Do you have anything like this?


----------

